# wazup!!



## PhillyED (Apr 6, 2002)

Hello, All hope all is well. What I like to known is how the Bottom fishing up thier in CONN.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Porgies and Blackfish are having excellent runs with alot of people catching alot of "humpback" Porgies while the Fluke fishing is very slow as compared to past years.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

cocoflea said:


> *...and Blackfish... *


That'll be TOG down here...Only the NE guys call em "Blackfish" or "Slippery Bass".


----------

